# [SOLD] MSI Gaming X 1070



## myerz635

bump


----------



## myerz635

bump


----------



## myerz635

bump


----------



## myerz635

price drop


----------



## myerz635

bump, make me an offer


----------



## Ragsters

myerz635 said:


> bump, make me an offer


PM me if you are interested in any of my for sale thread items. Would love to add some of my stuff as part of payment towards your card.


----------

